# navarre pier 11th of july



## kehoe (Aug 26, 2010)

went to navarre pier today and caught a 4 pound bonita there was alot of kings caught today.one guy caught a 33.16 pound king when i stuck him i went threw one side and out the other and it took 3 people to try and get him on deck.so today was a okay day my brother had about 8 kings come up and circle his bait and had like 3 eat but he didnt get them.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the report C. I'm gonna get out there with you soon.


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for the report. I may have to go to Navarre soon


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

And of course as soon as I got there, the bite slowed way down haha.. Didnt see one king caught from 4pm til dark..


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Daylight was very slow, then the wind picked up (SE) around 9am and it turned on and didn't seem to slow down til we left at 10:30. In that run my dad caught a king, I caught my two, another buddy caught his two. Several kings in that 1-2 hour period. Probably went on beyond that, but we were gone. bait was all over the place, but wasn't easy to catch.


----------

